# Welcome to the tricycle forum



## sm2501 (Mar 5, 2010)

Seems like there has been a few posts involving tricycles lately so I decided that I would give folks with trikes and like riding vehicles a place to hang out.


----------



## mrflagman (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you!!! Not many places for us 3 wheelers to hang out.


----------



## npence (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for making this sections I love trikes just as much as bicycles. will be great to see all the trikes out there.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a great reference site for us trike lovers: 

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/index.php


----------



## ridingtoy (May 10, 2010)

Nice to have a forum devoted to tricycles! There's not too much out there for trike collectors in the way of information, other than the terrific Tricyclefetish website. I've thought of starting up a tricycle-related website geared more towards parts and restorations, and hope it will one day soon be a reality. With retirement coming up before too many more years, it would be an enjoyable hobby for me. These little vehicles deserve their place beside their larger two wheel counterparts since many were made by the same mfrs as bicycles and with the same quality of construction. Save those vintage trikes!!!

Dave


----------



## Iram (Jul 26, 2011)

*gracias amigo*

awsome site!!!!!!


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 21, 2011)

? Tricycle...


----------



## modelb (Dec 30, 2011)

*lakeshore trike*

Has anyone ever heard of a "Lakeshore" tricycle? There is one on e-bay for sale. the item #110725738660. It is not very pretty and hard to justify the price unless it is very rare,.  Thank You


----------



## mikecuda (May 14, 2012)

*Up for auction is my early high wheel tricycle*

I just consigned my early flat rim child's high wheel tricycle. This child's tricycle is an early flat rim tricycle that did not have rubber tires.

These are rare and very hard to find. To consider this gem, please refer to Cordier Antiques website in Harrisburg PA and click on Antique and Fine Art Auction for May 19th.

Description and several photos listed under lot# 32.


----------



## alisa98ST (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you!!! Not many places for us 3 wheelers to hang out.


----------



## rohnik (Jul 8, 2013)

*any info on these trikes*






anyone have any info on these trikes. the red one says sunbeam and green on is a columbia. not sure of approximate age
thanks


----------



## rohnik (Jul 8, 2013)

sorry this is other one


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Sunbeam, however I'd estimate your Columbia as being mid to late 1920s. Love those old big wheeled tricycle models! 

Dave


----------



## amicomasonry (Jan 15, 2014)

*Old Tricycle*

I have an old tricycle with built in adjustment to create a training wheel situation. In other words there are three wheels across the back. The center rear wheel can be lowered to make it into a 2 wheeler. There also are two rubber pads for a rear rider. I can't find any information on it. Have had it for years. If it sparks any interest,I'll post pictures.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it made out of cast aluminum? Anthony Bros. made an aluminum tricycle that would convert to a bicycle - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/anthony_brother.php

Dave


----------



## Jhender114 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Found?*

Can anyone tell me what kind of trike this is and about the year? It was found metal detecting but in bad shape. I thought it was odd such a small trike. Wanted to keep it as a conversation piece. The area where we found it flooded in 1914 and again in 1940 and washed homes and all away. I have yet to find one on the internet that resembles it.


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Kinda sorta could be no but on the right track*

tricyclefetish.com good luck cool find  junior sky tot


----------



## moses1 (May 15, 2015)

Scott, I am looking for a front wheel for a early 50s Garton Falcon tricycle; have visited numerous sites including Amazon and Ebay with no success.  Any direction you good point me to would be greatly appreciated.
Thank You
Keith


----------



## Seph (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm looking for some information on this old bike, the kids have outgrown it and don't ride it anymore. For some reason, I've only been able to fine a few pictures saying it's most likely a Garton Delivery Cycle. But other than that, It's hard to find any information. Can anyone help?


----------



## Amber Boedeker (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you so much!  I saved this tricycle from my great-uncle's estate auction.  I am hoping somebody can help identify it for me and advise me what to do with the pedal and general care.  I have no idea if it is valuable, beyond the sentimental gem it is to my heartstrings.


----------



## kreika (Sep 27, 2017)

Amber Boedeker said:


> Thank you so much!  I saved this tricycle from my great-uncle's estate auction.  I am hoping somebody can help identify it for me and advise me what to do with the pedal and general care.  I have no idea if it is valuable, beyond the sentimental gem it is to my heartstrings.
> View attachment 683339 View attachment 683341 View attachment 683340
> 
> View attachment 683342
> ...




Welcome to the Cabe! Love those last two pics. Wide open country. Hard to see in pics but there should be rods going through those pedal blocks. They may be threaded on the ends. Find some rusty old nuts that fit. Good to go. If not one of those slotted circular washer that you push over a rod with out threads. It's priceless cause of family connections. Looks great where it is. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Amber Boedeker (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you!!!  I’ll have to take a closer picture of rods. I don’t want to hurt anything. 

Do you know anything about the tricycle itself?

And we are blessed to live on 18 acres out in the middle of God’s countryside.


----------



## kreika (Sep 27, 2017)

Amber Boedeker said:


> Thank you!!!  I’ll have to take a closer picture of rods. I don’t want to hurt anything.
> 
> Do you know anything about the tricycle itself?
> 
> And we are blessed to live on 18 acres out in the middle of God’s countryside.




No I'm sorry I don't know the make. Maybe Murray? It looks well loved..... so probably not worth a whole lot. Hopefully someone knowledgeable about trikes will chime in. It doesn't look like the exotic 30's trikes. Probably from the late 40's or 50's??? It'd look great in a corner or yard art? You could restore it but that may cost more than it's worth. Keep it as is, put it somewhere cool and pay respects to great uncle when you see it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Amber, what you have is a Hedstrom made tricycle, probably dating somewhere in the later 1930s/very early 1940s. The teardrop shaped openings in the rear step plate are a design unique to Hedstrom trikes during that period. Is the Hedstrom name stamped into the rear hubcaps? Looks like something is stamped into the metal in the one photo, but maybe its just a scuff or dent. Hope that helps a little with your research.

Dave


----------



## Amber Boedeker (Sep 28, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Hi Amber, what you have is a Hedstrom made tricycle, probably dating somewhere in the later 1930s/very early 1940s. The teardrop shaped openings in the rear step plate are a design unique to Hedstrom trikes during that period. Is the Hedstrom name stamped into the rear hubcaps? Looks like something is stamped into the metal in the one photo, but maybe its just a scuff or dent. Hope that helps a little with your research.
> 
> Dave




Dave!  You're amazing.  On the right rear hubcap I can make out a cursive imprint of "rom" so that has to be it!  Thank you so much!  I will continue my hunt and let you know if I find anything else.


----------



## Amber Boedeker (Sep 28, 2017)

Ha!  Right now it's on my front porch.  It fits in beautifully with our old farmhouse.  I have warned my 5 children if anybody rides it...they may experience trauma caused by their ridiculously sentimental mama.  Nothing like displaying a toy and telling your children NOT TO PLAY with it!  I have my grandfather's old John Deere pedal tractor that I have given the same warning to my kids as well.  It's been fully restored and is gorgeous, but that seems to have made it that much more precious to me!  Agh.  I'm a sucker for historical personal gems.


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 21, 2018)

I picked up this at a sale a year or so ago ?? Hedstrom?????


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 21, 2018)

Rusthound said:


> I picked up this at a sale a year or so ago ?? Hedstrom?????View attachment 792614



Yes, this is a Hedstrom tricycle. The seat spring was a unique design of Hedstrom.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 21, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Yes, this is a Hedstrom tricycle. The seat spring was a unique design of Hedstrom.
> 
> Dave




Looks like a Minuteman sans front fender...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2018)

I was thinking it was missing the fender as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I was thinking it was missing the fender as well. V/r Shawn



You know, that's a good question. There's an old photo on tricyclefetish of a little girl riding a fenderless front wheel Minuteman and the oldbike.eu site shows an old ad from the 1930s with a small fendered Minuteman. I'm thinking it should have had one of the fender styles and maybe the photo from tricyclefetish shows another one that had the fender removed at a later date.

Dave


----------



## BobbyG (Oct 7, 2018)

I am wanting to restore a Gambles Tricycle. I am looking for parts for it. All 3 tires are shot and the rear wheel bushings are shot. The front bearings are still good. I was hoping to either find replacements for the rear wheels and tires or looking for advice on how to replace the rear wheel bushings and wheel hubs where the bushings are inserted. The rear tires are 73/4 " x 1 1/2" and the rims are a 5" diameter. The front tire is 11 1/2" x 1 1/2" tire on a 9" rim. Front and rear axle shafts are 7/16" diameters. I am also looking for pedals 3" on 7/16" shaft.
I can barely make out the Gambles Logo with a magnifying glass. I found a photo of the logo but I cannot get a good enough image of it. I wanted to find a good image and give it to a decal or graphics company to duplicate it. It also does not have the rear axle caps and I do not know if those were Murray caps or not.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 7, 2018)

here's a little inspiration


----------



## Damo (Jul 5, 2019)

sm2501 said:


> Seems like there has been a few posts involving tricycles lately so I decided that I would give folks with trikes and like riding vehicles a place to hang out.





Could anyone help ID this trike?

It was purchased in Adelaide Australia approximately 1924/25


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks
1960-Hedstrom-Saf-Jet-04.jpg

1960-Hedstrom-Saf-Jet-02.jpg
Still want one of these. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 23, 2019)

Every now and then i end up with one of those in my bundle deals. Really do know what to do with them,,, cant ride'em,, cant dance!


----------



## Anamama (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all, My aunt purchased this tricycle in the 1960’s and it was old then. I can’t find any markings. It is in great condition and everything appears to be original. The original color seems to have been red. The seat and handlebars are wooden. Any information on age, maker, and value would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide!


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm looking for a chain drive trike frame , doesn't have to be fancy just old school cool, 
Thanks guys


----------



## oldbikedude (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking for any info on this tricycle ridden by my Pop in this photo probably taken about 1934.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 14, 2020)

What a cool addition to the Forums! I had to throw in my 2cents!
My love for 3 wheelers is more towards ATC 250R's & 350X's, but ti's cool that Trike lovers have their space too!!
Me on a Trike I found by the side of the road in the trash...I helped it along


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2020)

oldbikedude said:


> Looking for any info on this tricycle ridden by my Pop in this photo probably taken about 1934.
> View attachment 1266608



Judging by the shape of the head badge and badge screw placement, I believe your dad was riding a Gendron Pioneer tricycle. Was this trike passed down from an older sibling or other family member? I ask because the rat trap style pedals would indicate the tricycle is several years older than the mid-1930s, more like late teens to early 1920s. The seat having short springs would also be an indication of the earlier date.

Dave


----------



## oldbikedude (Sep 17, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Judging by the shape of the head badge and badge screw placement, I believe your dad was riding a Gendron Pioneer tricycle. Was this trike passed down from an older sibling or other family member? I ask because the rat trap style pedals would indicate the tricycle is several years older than the mid-1930s, more like late teens to early 1920s. The seat having short springs would also be an indication of the earlier date.
> 
> Dave



Thanks. That makes sense. It's probable that the trike was a hand-me-down from his brother who was ten years older.


----------



## Filmrtist (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm new here and can't find how to make new post so forgive me if I do this wrong but I'm adding it here. I collect and resell mostly art and antiques but I just bought this tricycle. Can anyone help me ID maker, model, time period produced, approx. value and anything else interesting about it? It will be for sale once I learn more about it. I can't find any stickers, badges or makers marks anywhere. Size is 21" T x 16" W x 28" long. Ask any questions. Thanks all.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 20, 2020)

Midwest industries?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2020)

The design feature that positively identifies the maker is the open, tear drop shaped holes in the rear step plate. This is a Hedstrom tricycle. I'm guessing very late 1930s to 1940s. From the outline of where the head badge was located, it is probably one of their Tubecraft trike models. http://www.collectorsjournal.com/co...cle_c4f9c732-d5ff-11e8-b156-e3bf299214c4.html Go to photo #2 of the tricycle on that page to see the head badge design that was most likely on your tricycle.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2020)

Here's another Hedstrom Tubecraft tricycle head badge decal photo similar to the link on my previous post. You can clearly see those openings in the rear step plate that was a Hedstrom design of that era. The decal shape matches the outline on your trike head tube exactly.


----------



## Filmrtist (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you so much. That's very cool to me since I love history. Yes, the tear drop shape on the rear step was one thing I was using during my search to try and find a match but couldn't. It is too bad the head badge is missing but I don't plan to restore it or I'm sure I could find a remake. Do you know if a lot of these were made? Thanks again.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 23, 2020)

Filmrtist said:


> Thank you so much. That's very cool to me since I love history. Yes, the tear drop shape on the rear step was one thing I was using during my search to try and find a match but couldn't. It is too bad the head badge is missing but I don't plan to restore it or I'm sure I could find a remake. Do you know if a lot of these were made? Thanks again.



Hedstrom made tricycles for many years - from the 1930s (possibly earlier?) to at least into the 1990s, I believe. The models like yours with the open step plate holes were produced from around the late 1930s into the 1940s. In later years the frame design changed and the main frame tube had a sharper bend behind the seat support, which is a design feature which helps ID newer Hedstroms if the name badge is missing. I've been collecting and researching tricycles since around 1990, and by studying design features of various makers have learned how to ID many of them that are missing head badges or decals. I still get stumped by some and it bugs me until I find the answer as to who made them.

Dave


----------



## Filmrtist (Sep 24, 2020)

Dave, thanks again. I do the same thing with artwork and other antiques. I find it interesting how one particular thing, in your case tricycles, appeal to someone so much that they want to collect them and learn as much as they can about them.  Funny, I think this rusty tiny tricycle is beautiful. We own a lake house in NY that's 130 years old and it's barely been altered since it was built and I think spending summers there gave me my love of history and old things. Take care.


----------



## jvaughn1613 (Dec 5, 2020)

Could somebody help identify this?


----------



## MLT (Jan 23, 2021)

I have searched all over.  I'm thinking this is either a Happy Times trike that Sears sold. However I can't quite match this bike up with an original. I thought the logo look on the front wheel area would nail it down since I didn't have stickers to reference. Not so much! I can match up that panel on the front wheel with Sears but I'm not 100%.  Does any one have any ideas? I appreciate them. Thank you


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 26, 2021)

Saw this chain drive trike at my junk mans store??? First one I ever seen!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> Saw this chain drive trike at my junk mans store??? First one I ever seen! View attachment 1345814



Thats a fairly modern one. Chain drive goes back to at least the '40s. Colson made a lot of them. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 26, 2021)

Any chance I get to post a pic of my ‘61 Schwinn Tri-Cycletruck, I’ll take it!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 27, 2021)

I got some kids bikes....don’t know what to do with them!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 27, 2021)

bikepaulie said:


> Any chance I get to post a pic of my ‘61 Schwinn Tri-Cycletruck, I’ll take it!
> 
> View attachment 1345920



Sweet ride.... what is that structure in the back ground?


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 27, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> Sweet ride.... what is that structure in the back ground?



Elisabet Ney Museum on a good day.


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Dec 29, 2021)

1965 Western Flyer (Murray) U-Frame 16", restored for son.  Hours of WD-40 and 000 steel wool to get the rust off of that original paint and chrome.  - Still looking for the 3" grips, but I have found the correct ball bearing rear wheels that I will put on once I get them fixed up.


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Dec 29, 2021)

New project for my daughter, this should have went into the trash, but hours of collecting parts, welding and sanding have saved this one.  I believe it is a 1967 U-Frame (I will add photos, but it doesn't have the bumper and the seat is more like a 1967).  (The pile of rust is before, and the frame picture shows where I am headed).


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 29, 2021)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> New project for my daughter, this should have went into the trash, but hours of collecting parts, welding and sanding have saved this one.  I believe it is a 1967 U-Frame (I will add photos, but it doesn't have the bumper and the seat is more like a 1967).  (The pile of rust is before, and the frame picture shows where I am headed).
> 
> View attachment 1536117
> 
> ...



Awesome metal flake squirt job😎👍


----------



## 1motime (Dec 29, 2021)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> New project for my daughter, this should have went into the trash, but hours of collecting parts, welding and sanding have saved this one.  I believe it is a 1967 U-Frame (I will add photos, but it doesn't have the bumper and the seat is more like a 1967).  (The pile of rust is before, and the frame picture shows where I am headed).
> 
> View attachment 1536117
> 
> ...



Those trikes look great!  Lots of work but worth the effort.  Your kids should have a lot of fun!


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Jan 1, 2022)

Finished and she is smiling!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 1, 2022)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> Finished and she is smiling!
> 
> View attachment 1538874
> 
> ...



WOW 😎👍 That came out nice 👍


----------



## 1motime (Jan 1, 2022)

Great photos!  Very special gifts that should be long remembered.  Those trikes will be around a lot longer than the standard kids' toys available today.
You did a great job!


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2022)

Great job! Great Christmas photo! Kinda' has that retro feeling. Looks like he's just about ready for your next project.


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you


Boris said:


> Great job! Great Christmas photo! Kinda' has that retro feeling. Looks like he's just about ready for your next project.



He is (ready for my next project), and I did it last year (I did his trike a few years back).  The bike I did for him is an (est.) 1965 AMF Junior Roadmaster.  It was junk when I picked it up, but I saw the color and thought it was really unique.  I used the 000-steel wool and WD-40 (Like I used on his trike) to bring the rust off the original paint on the frame and fork, then cleared the frame and fork.  I painted the wheels, fenders and chain guard.  Rubbed out the chrome and installed new grips.  The rear hub had to be rebuilt, but here is another one that will last a new generation:


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 2, 2022)

Those trikes look like they just came from the toy store brand new. As everyone else has commented...Beautiful restoration job! 

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 6, 2022)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> Finished and she is smiling!
> 
> View attachment 1538874
> 
> ...



Beautiful job!!


----------



## Wbd (Jun 27, 2022)

Couple I have. Glad of any info on them. One with no seat was my great uncles. Guessing 1920's ??? The tractor with dump trailer drives tires when push and pull the handle. Steers with the foot posts. 







Wes.


----------



## biker (Jul 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 1, 2022)

Great read.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> What a cool addition to the Forums! I had to throw in my 2cents!
> My love for 3 wheelers is more towards ATC 250R's & 350X's, but ti's cool that Trike lovers have their space too!!
> Me on a Trike I found by the side of the road in the trash...I helped it along
> View attachment 1266639



3 wheelers are a heck of a lot of fun but you gotta watch those 250R’s. There’s a reason they called them “man-eaters”


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 1, 2022)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> 1965 Western Flyer (Murray) U-Frame 16", restored for son.  Hours of WD-40 and 000 steel wool to get the rust off of that original paint and chrome.  - Still looking for the 3" grips, but I have found the correct ball bearing rear wheels that I will put on once I get them fixed up.
> 
> View attachment 1536114
> 
> View attachment 1536115



Still looking for grips?!?! I think I have them even in white!


----------

